#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  What is the difference between Delete, Truncate and Drop command

## Lorraine

Hi all,
Do you know the difference between the Delete, Truncate and Drop command,
Delete command is a DML command, it is used to delete rows from a table. It can be rolled back.Truncate is a DDL command, it is used to delete all the rows from the table and free the space containing the table. It cant be rolled back.Drop is a DDL command, it removes the complete data along with the table structure(unlike truncate command that removes only the rows). All the tables rows, indexes, and privileges will also be removed.

Thank you!

----------

